# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola/Patio Roof advice

## Tronador

Been reading here for quite a while. 
I'm looking for some advice on the best way to approach my existing pergola roof. 
Currently it is horrendously built with zero fall on it, the beams have had massive notches cut out for the gutters and it leaks like sieve.  
Rebuilding it my issues are thus:
- the two sides of the house are uneven lengths
- the rear of deck is not square 
- I want to avoid putting a post in front of the stairs and would probably need a cantilever 
I had thought I could do it as a flyover but I am not sure if it would be best to fly over on three sides or just the rear.
That would leave a span of approximately 7m however and I might be pushing some limits.  
It has been driving me crazy trying to work out the best way to attack it. Images attached.
It would need to approximately 6mx7m.

----------


## OBBob

A flyover sounds like a good approach because it must get hot in there without cross flow? Do you need the entire deck covered? You could move the front back a little so it aligns with the shorter side of the house ... or just a bit to reduce the cantilever requirements? Or you could run the front on an angle from the long section of the house to the short section.  
Just some thoughts. I know what it's like to agonise over these types of details but it will look great when it's sparkly and new.

----------


## Marc

i would definitely do a fly over and shorter to match the short side. No diagonal nor funny shapes.

----------


## Tronador

Ah thank you so much guys! 
I've been searching for an easy solution for ages and that didn't even occur to me. 
I will have to draw a few things up but hopefully that means I should be able to run without any front posts. 
The house is a bit of an usual shape but it's an awesome deck space given Melbourne's unreliable weather.

----------


## DavoSyd

that's a lovely space you have there, a revitalised roof will do it many favours!

----------

